# WWII posters.



## SeaNorris (Jun 25, 2005)

The only one I have atm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

do you want serious ones or jokes ones then?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

SeaNorris, the real one of that poster is better


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Those are the only ones I have


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

that was a rather shameless way to get an extra post wasn't it??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

No.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

To save you from staining your eyes, that said no 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

Staining??


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

to save you actually having to think, that was not me asking a question, simply me mocking a typo...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Pardon?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh I hear ya.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes, staining


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

sorry about this, i'll be back in a minute......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

ok i'm back, now where was i


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

oh yeah, what were you staining then??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

A gorilla.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

come on CC you're not fooling anyone.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

True.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

that's just sick!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

A poster, seen yesterday.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

is it supposed to say that?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Well yeah, makes sense.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 2, 2005)

Those were some funny posters, CC!


----------

